# F1 2009



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Has anybody played the new F1 game for the Wii?

Looks good and was wondering how it compares with the old Ps3 F1 game.:wave:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I would be interested if anyone has this, we have a Wii for christmas and i'm a driving game fan of old (PS2 and XBox days).

Looks pretty good on the trails but they are trying to sell it obviously.


----------

